# 2 Golden Pups on Craig's List - NY



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, it doesn't sound like they are giving them away. Sounds like they are probably selling them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link for the National Rescue Committee and also the GR Rescues in NY.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

New York
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York
Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS)
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR)
Peppertree Rescue, Inc.

Normally volunteers from the GR Rescues monitor the ads.

You can contact the person with the ad and send them the Rescue info. 
Click on the Group's name, their website and contact info is provided. 

Have you contacted the person with the ad to see if they are selling them? If they are, the GR Rescues can not purchase them. If the owner would be willing to surrender them, one of the groups could take them into their program. 

Maybe a forum member would be interested in them.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

That's really far upstate by Syracuse.  I agree that it sounds like they're selling them. So sad. Thanks for posting about it. I hope they do get loving homes.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wondering if it's a puppy broker--found this ad from 2011 w/ the same phone #...2 litters of goldens + 2 other puppies for sale:

"August 19, 2011, For Sale by Owner (fsbo) -2 Litters of GOLDEN RETRIEVER Puppies between 1-2 weeks old. Males and females. The puppies are light blonde to a medium honey color. The puppies will be vet checked, have their shots and be wormed. Health guarantee. Parents on site. Price $1000. Taking $200 deposits.

-BLOODHOUND AKC male. Black and Tan color. 1.5 years old. Asking $600. Has all shots and is wormed.

-MAJESTIC TREEHOUND, 12 week old registered male. Black and Tan color. Starting his training. Has up to date shots and has been wormed. Looks like a bloodhound. Very friendly pup. $400.

Will negotiate delivery if necessary or feel free to come and pick up. Contact: ###-###-####"


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

SheetsSM. I wondered the same thing when I first saw the post this morning. I was going to look into it but I got sidetracked. I don't know if you remember the post that had a lot of activity regarding 2 goldens for sale in the Theresa, NY area (maybe January 2014). I'll look at a map to see where this is in relation to those dogs. there seems to be a lot of questionable sales in that area.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Theresa, NY is very northern NY state near Watertown. These pups were posted in Sullivan County which is the Hudson Valley. The Theresa NY poster is a bib. According to someone on another list the woman in Sullivan County is a hobby breeder. Clearly not a good one or she wouldn't be posting on CL for homes.


----------



## Danielle926 (Nov 9, 2013)

I dont believe I live too far from here. Ill have to look into this


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

aussieresc said:


> Theresa, NY is very northern NY state near Watertown. These pups were posted in Sullivan County which is the Hudson Valley. The Theresa NY poster is a bib. According to someone on another list the woman in Sullivan County is a hobby breeder. Clearly not a good one or she wouldn't be posting on CL for homes.


 What is a bib?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

that might be spell checked byb?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, backyard breeder, got it. Thanks


----------



## Danielle926 (Nov 9, 2013)

I called the women to get more information. She apparently does about 2 litters a year and keeps a male and female. I asked why she didn't have a website, being a breeder. She said she is not very good with computers. The male and female she posted were the 2 she kept from the last litter that are about to turn 5 months old.


----------

